# NPM Project Altima 3.5



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Just wanted to remind you guys that we have a discussion area on all the project cars... Look in the NissanPerformanceMag/Project Cars area of the forums.. http://www.nissanforums.com/forumdisplay.php?s=&forumid=67

We will discuss just about anything, however we will hold back a few goodies like dyno numbers.. We save that for the actual article... 

also each Project car has it's own home page.. This is the link for Project Altima 3.5


http://wwww.nissanperformancemag.com/projects/projectaltima.php

Welcome to NissanForums... Hope you find it to be a useful and pleasent resource.


----------



## Ruben (Oct 15, 2002)

Where did you get the graphics done? Modern Image?


----------



## Slurppie (Oct 15, 2002)

god I want those wheels!


----------



## Buddy02 (Oct 16, 2002)

thanks for the info


----------



## Boosterwitch (Apr 15, 2002)

Slurppie said:


> *god I want those wheels! *


Those are OZ 19" Superlegerras. They are very nice. We'll give you all the details in the upcoming months on them.

They do look awesome. Graphics were done at a shop in San Diego, not sure of the name. That too will be in an upcoming article though


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Originally we were going to save those new look pics...but the car was seen at the Mossy show... so we felt it would be a good sneak peek to throw that one pic up there... To show our new Altima members our direction for future articles.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

bumping topic


----------



## 01pathySE (Feb 18, 2003)

B-U-M-P

Would you guys consider testing out different intakes for the Altima project? There are no dyno numbers comparing AEM and the JWT pop have dyno numbers on the site, but the Injen, Berk and Frankencar do not.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

01pathySE said:


> B-U-M-P
> 
> Would you guys consider testing out different intakes for the Altima project? There are no dyno numbers comparing AEM and the JWT pop have dyno numbers on the site, but the Injen, Berk and Frankencar do not.


Actually, we have articles and separate dyno charts for both vs. stock. We do not have a comparison of both of them.

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/july02/project_altima_july02.php

http://www.nissanperformancemag.com/august02/projectaltima/

We have not tested the others you mention.


----------



## 01pathySE (Feb 18, 2003)

Sorry I was not very clear, it must have been late. I read those two articles. At the time the articles were written those were the only 2 available, now Injen has a CAI, Berk and Frankencar have a hybrid. I was wondering if you guys would be testing those at some point? Maybe even comparing the hybrid to CAI, I am reading conflicting reports, and an unbiased NPM comparo would be helpfull. Thanks.


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

01pathySE said:


> Sorry I was not very clear, it must have been late. I read those two articles. At the time the articles were written those were the only 2 available, now Injen has a CAI, Berk and Frankencar have a hybrid. I was wondering if you guys would be testing those at some point? Maybe even comparing the hybrid to CAI, I am reading conflicting reports, and an unbiased NPM comparo would be helpfull. Thanks.


We currently don't have any plans to test those intakes but we will have a test of yet another intake option on our Altima SE-R project. Look for this article soon.

Some good news is that we're finally getting to a point to where we might be able to get some test vehicles to do a comparison like your talking about. Our goal is to definitely have content like an intake comparison.

In the mean time, if your looking for an intake for a V6 Altima you can't go wrong with either the JWT POP charger or the AEM CAI. Both make "real" horsepower and both are CARB legal so you will pass any SMOG visual inspection. The only difference would be is how loud you want your intake to be. The AEM produces a muted F1 car sound and the JWT POP charger has a docile but noticeable sound of its own. I doubt the other manufacturers you mention have been able to best the intakes that JWT and AEM have developed. At some point we’ll have to test them all and find out.


----------



## 01pathySE (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. When's the next installment of the Altima SE-R project.


----------



## 01pathySE (Feb 18, 2003)

Thanks for the info. When's the next installment of the Altima SE-R project?


----------



## SR20AL (Apr 19, 2002)

01pathySE said:


> Thanks for the info. When's the next installment of the Altima SE-R project?


Hopefully in the June issue.


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

When are you going to do a SE-R badge install article? That has to be good for at least 5 more ponies.


----------



## myoung (Apr 15, 2002)

Hal said:


> When are you going to do a SE-R badge install article? That has to be good for at least 5 more ponies.



It's two different cars..


----------



## Hal Just Hal (Oct 21, 2002)

I know, I was joking about putting SE-R badges on the regular 3.5.


----------

